# Crele passed away



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She was always low man on the totem pole. But got her treats and food. One afternoon, 5 oclock, she got her treat, I kissed her on the head, and at 830 I found her dead. Her oral secretions were yellowish. She was not skin and bones and her poop was normal I hate when that happens!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Was she one of your older ladies?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. {{{{ hugs }}}}


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why is it always the ones we don't expect? I'm sorry to read you lost her.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.Losing them is the worst part about having them.It never gets easy....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess she was about 4 years old. I think I'll pass on the Crevecouers (sp) from now on. I started with 5, 2 died in shipping, one was found dead at a year old, this one died, so I have one more.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh no im.soo soo sorry

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe there were genetic problems with the birds you received.That doesn't seem right.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Could be. Or not great resistance.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The Crele had yellow (like egg) secretions vomited during death. (sorry about the grossness). For months I had been wondering about whether I had an egg eater or not, or maybe a crow or accidental break. I'm not sure. I do know that she would inspect the nest boxes but never saw her actually do anything. It's been a week since she died. 

My question is could an egg shell have caused her death? Gotten stuck or something?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe it was something like bile or an internal abscess that opened or some other infection.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Could be. I'm pretty certain she was the egg eater since there's been no more "broken eggs" for a week.


----------

